# "New" Eco-Complete with Floraspore ?



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I been using that for a few months now. Look how green my plants are with no co2.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Test tubes and an Erlenmeyer flask on there, seems legit...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In fairness, Bacopa grows green without ferts and CO2 in most every tank regardless of substrate.

Eco-Complete is still the same product. High CEC and good looks. But it's not a fert-containing substrate.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's the same old Eco-complete in some fancy new packaging.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I know this is a bit off topic, but how much does Eco-Complete African Cichlid Substrate buffer the Ph? I have it in my nano and current livestock is doing fine.


----------



## DeLaFe (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Perhaps they are just adding a different type of nitrifying bacteria?

Alfred


----------



## DeLaFe (Sep 11, 2012)

Just looked up root symbionts. They are bacteria that have a symbiotic relationship with the roots of plants which (in this case?) aid in the absorption of nutrients.

Alfred


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*Called CaribSea*

I called customer service at CaribSea with my question.
They have coated the substrate Symbiotic Micro organisms in spore form.
These organisms will live on and in the plant root systems and "work'' with bacteria to enrich the growth of plants. 
The gentleman I spoke with was giving detailed info on how this works, but I thought I'd put it in simple terms...:confused1:

Thanks for the replies!


----------

